# connexion ebay impossible !! HELP



## emiliezolie (21 Décembre 2006)

tout d'abord un grand bonjour  et merci d'avance pour votre aide !

j'ai un Emac qui tourne avec Mac OS X version 10.3.9

voil&#224; mon probl&#232;me, depuis la semaine pass&#233;e impossible de me connecter &#224; Ebay, je le fais tous les jours (je vend  ) mais l&#224;, plus rien, la page ne s'ouvre pas avec Safari, ni avec FireFox, ni Opera et m&#234;me Camino t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; gr&#226;ce aux bon conseil d'Ebay...
le probl&#232;me c'est que il n'y a pas qu'Ebay, mon compte en banque aussi 8 mais j'ai 2 compte chez 2 banques diff&#233;rentes et &#231;a marche pour l'une (avec un digipass) et pas pour l'autre (avec des codes secrets et reconnaiscance de ma puce sur ma carte) ??
de b&#234;tes sites comme Marmiton.org ne fonctionnent pas non plus (ou canalblog).

j'ai bien sur t&#233;l&#233;phonn&#233; au service d&#233;pannage de mon provider (Teledisnet pour les Belges de Li&#232;ge  ) mais bien sur ce n'est pas de leur faute  .
Je n'ai rien chang&#233; sur mon mac, il est comme avant, j'ai vid&#233; le cache, r&#233;initials&#233; safari (mais le probl&#232;me est le m&#234;me avec les autres) me suis occup&#233;e des cookies aussi mais voil&#224;, ma connaiscance (ou science infuse) ne va pas plus loin   :hein: .

J'en suis au stade ou je vais changer de provider samedi mais si le probl&#232;me persiste je fais quoi moi, je change de Mac ??:affraid: .

Si vous avez besoin d'autres d&#233;tail quand &#224; la configuration du machin, dites le, j'essayerai de trouver  .

merci et d&#233;sol&#233;e si je poste pas dans le bon topic  .


----------



## pim (22 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Avant d'employer des m&#233;thodes comme changer de fournisseur d 'acc&#232;s, essaye de d&#233;m&#233;nager ta machine chez un ami pour tester si cela marche mieux chez lui.

Sinon tu as quoi dans la fen&#234;tre "Activit&#233;" lorsque tu va sur ces sites ? (menu Fen&#234;tre > Activit&#233


----------



## emiliezolie (24 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avant d'employer des méthodes comme changer de fournisseur d 'accès, essaye de déménager ta machine chez un ami pour tester si cela marche mieux chez lui.
> 
> Sinon tu as quoi dans la fenêtre "Activité" lorsque tu va sur ces sites ? (menu Fenêtre > Activité)


Alors en premier merci pour ta réponse  .

J'ai finalement eu un technicien de mon fourniseur d'accès au téléphone (un qui s'y connais en mac) et les problème est résolu... en partie.
J'ai de nouveau accès aux sites mais je ne sais plus envoyer de mail via "Mail", je les reçois mais je sais plus rien envoyer   .
Le problème venait bien d'eux, il à bidouillé ma ligne et ils me conseillent d'aller échanger mon modem.
seulement je doute que le changement de modem fasse quoique ce soit  .

On va essayer ça et si ça marche pas je change tout (sauf le mac  ).


----------

